# Audi R10 V12 engine question.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Why did they go with a V12? I've heard various theories about this. One was to put less strain on the head bolts to keep the cylinder head from being blow off the engine block(a common problem on '70 and '80's GM V8 diesels). 
One was operating smoothness, as the V12 is naturaly balanced. 
And I've also heard that it was for durability reasons.
And of course, a lot of heavy duty high preformance truck diesels in Europe(namely Mercedes Benz') are V12s.
Which is the most likely reason, or is there another reason(as Peugeot's 908 HDi diesel is also a V12)?


----------



## Le Mans Champ (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I remember reading that it was for various reasons, namely durability and functional reliability.
I remember reading that they decided on a 5.5L configuration and then experimented with various layouts, and the V12 would be the optimal bore for combustion efficency and reliability.


----------

